# Aj opener/mixed bag 8/1/14



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

So we run out the pass to our first spot probably 40 miles out. Start fishing and very quickly put a good gag and an aj in the boat. The fish are biting every drop but breaking us off more than not. That storm pops up so we run out to the west trying to get away from it. Saw a couple water spouts and the lightning was popping where we had just been. We were real close to calling the trip but decided to stick it out.

Eventually it calms down a little bit so we head back to that spot. About this time it's slicked off out there and the rain had cooled everything down. So we quickly finish off our limit of good jacks and then decide to try out the deep drop gear. Start off just playing with it in 350ft and catch a big Almaco and a 20in mongo

Move out to 600 or so ft and boom it's on. 3 snowy grouper and a tile fish. As were rigging for another drop we see fish jumping in the distance. Thinking it's the Bonita we had been seeing all day we didn't really pay attention. They get closer and they're tuna!! So were all scrambling trying to get jigs ready and the deep drop stuff up but we never could get them close enough to the boat for the jigs. So out comes the poppers. Ending up adding 3 solid black fin to the box. Only got the one picture but hopefully will have one of the whole box sometime today. So glad the weather early on didn't run us off! First legal aj and first tuna on a popper!

Oh and on the way back in it's about 830 at this point and we see what looks like a boat waving a flare so we head on over that way. Turns out they had spun their prop and their VHF wasn't transmitting. They had been broken down since 2 and we were the first boat they had seen. Called seatow for them and got that sorted then headed to the house before we ran out of gas and seatow needed to send 2 boats. Happy we decided to take perdido pass in because they would have had a long night otherwise.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure sounds like you had a good trip. The Amberjack on the popper was an eye opener wasn't it. When they are on top like that you can trail 5 feet of line out as you slowly motor back to the spot and watch the AJ's come up on the popper and shear off until one finally takes it. For AJ you can use a Maguroni by OTI, since it sinks so you can tease them up with that and then hit them with the poppers so you get the surface blow ups. Great post and pics, tight lines to you.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry should have phrased that better. That was my first legal aj and it came on a jig and then first tuna on a popper. Popping those tuna was pretty sweet though. Especially because we were just out in open water.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome report and good on you for helping that stranded boater.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report capt, bet the other crew was happy to see you guys! Radio check before you go, certainly I forgot a few times.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great report!! Glad the others made it in safely!!


----------

